# A deer I call Droppy



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Been dreaming about this deer since I first got pics of him a couple of months ago. Can't wait to match wits with him in woods come opening day. Any thoughts on a rough score.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

P


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Any thoughts on a rough score.


Big and awesome.  

Way cool to have a chance at a big bucks like that. Good luck man.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Been dreaming about this deer since I first got pics of him a couple of months ago. Can't wait to match wits with him in woods come opening day. Any thoughts on a rough score.


154 ish ?????????


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

deer like that one is what dreams are made of. I wouldn't worry to much about the score he's a trophy in my book. 

sure hope you guys meet up this hunting season.
sherman


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Who cares about the score on a buck like that ?!! He's unique & mature & that's all that would matter to me. I'm not real good at non typical scores, but he's a good one.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I would say 140-145 ish after deductions...might push 150...looks like it has good mass...btw...I know that spot.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Stay off my land Shad Rap. I am not telling you and your clan again.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Solid 150-160 gross. Looks as if you have a couple to choose from on the ground your hunting:!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Stay off my land Shad Rap. I am not telling you and your clan again.


Hope you didnt think I was serious...


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> Hope you didnt think I was serious...


I realized that just kidding back. Hehe


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Awesome Buck.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Got some pics of him hard horn. Can't wait to get after him.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

good luck at getting a shot at that bad boy. i would be shaking so bad i dont know if i would be able to steady a shot.


----------

